# Central to Northern Wisconsin



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello guys. A former WI guy here who currently lives in Northern IL. Looks like Tuesday's storm is going to miss us completely, so I'm looking to see if any of you guys will need help. I have a '13 Ram 2500 with a 9'-6" V plow, and a V box spreader. I carry a 1M insurance policy as well. Been doing snow removal for over 20 years, and just trying to keep busy this Winter. Willing to travel anywhere in WI, MN, or Iowa for anybody who needs help, but would prefer to keep it close, in WI. Please feel free to look at my profile to see the pictures of my equipment, and you can call or text me at 847-909-8695. My name's Jeff. Thanks and hope everybody has a safe and profitable storm next week.


----------

